# Algae Growth on Driftwood?



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey Guys

i did a extensive search on algae and driftwood and what not but i couldnt figure it out!

Can anyone tell me what type of Algae this is? it's only located on the driftwood, and all the water parameters are perfectly fine. it's just making the wood look pretty shitty! thanks so much guys









-pat :rasp:


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

P.S.

the white stuff underneath the algae are water bubbles!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

there are 1000s of types of Algae... That is defenatly a species of Hairlike/ Filamentous algae..

you can use Copper sulfate to remove it.. im not exactly sure with this stuff and how it will effect the fish.. i Personly have never had this problem.. my water is very low in nutrients. I bet DonH has some experience with Copper sulfate.. send him a PM to take a look at this thread.

Scrub it off the Log and do a higher % of water change. this will keep it at a minimum. Most algae blooms or growth is due to excessive nutrients... Keep up with the water changes..

PS: if you dont mind the algae, keep it!!!!!!!!!!!! its great for helping the water quality... i personly like my tanks with it, they look more natural... i geus.. lol.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i guess your right about the naturallity of algae on the wood! i think i might leave it in that case that it helps the water too. i still wanna figure it out though so im gonna send DonH a PM.

thanks peacock


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I think it's a fungus. Boil the driftwood and you won't have that problem again.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Looks like a goddamn fungus.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

it is Not a fungus.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

no its not fungus, that stuff is perfectly normal on DIY driftwood, it will probably do it for about a month or so. YOu can either just rub it off, or add a pleco. I think it may be the outer layer of wood detiorating or something or its algae. But its not harmful


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks, i was thinking about adding a Pleco but my LFS charge up the ass for em! like 12.99 for a baby and 39.99 for a Large one...wtf.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Plecos typicaly will not eat it..


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

i had the same problem and I got rid of it by throwing all my driftwood in the dish washer :laugh:


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Some driftwood will decay and develop mold on its surface. That's probably what you have. You can take it out and scrub it off, but in my experience, it usually comes back. Some LFS sell drifwood that have a light clearcoat on them that will prevent this from happening. I think some types of driftwood are just more prone to it.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Plecos typicaly will not eat it..


 mine always did, hmm


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> DonH Posted on Mar 7 2004, 06:35 PM
> Some driftwood will decay and develop mold on its surface. That's probably what you have. You can take it out and scrub it off, but in my experience, it usually comes back. Some LFS sell drifwood that have a light clearcoat on them that will prevent this from happening. I think some types of driftwood are just more prone to it.


 Agree, this type of fungus is probably in Coniphora or something similar.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Plecos typicaly will not eat it..
> ...


 snails and chinese algea eats will eat it if your pleco won't


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Snails reproduce like a MOTHER-BITCH! lol but yeah so there's no other way for me to get rid of it? other than taking it out?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You can bleach it and wash, scrub thoroughly, but no, it will come back. Its a natural occurence with water logged wood.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

hmmm so my only option is to take it out and scrub it really good or re boil it? i cant add anything to it?

what about Copper Sulfate?


----------

